# Burning Hair Off Hog



## Hunt&Fish

Anybody tried burning hair off a small pig with a propane torch ?


----------



## Scott Cain

why would you want to!


----------



## REDMOND1858

Hunt&Fish said:


> Anybody tried burning hair off a small pig with a propane torch ?



If you are talking about burning it off for cooking you are wasting your time. you can burn all the hair off but the roots will still be in the skin. the only way i know to do it successfully is to scald the hair off


----------



## catch-n-tie

i have torched a few,i wash them with dish soap and a heavy brush then dry it off with an old towl because wet hair doesnt burn well.then wash/scrub again to remove the black suet.

folks want them this way some times for cooking whole on a spit.myself i just skin them out and cook on a wood fire


----------



## deersled

I was told it will turn black, then you scrape the black off with a knife and water. Saw one when it was finished and it looked really nice and golden brown. check with JVang93 on here. Those guys definitely know what they are doing.


----------



## pollock

*burnin hog?*



Scott Cain said:


> why would you want to!


x2 boiling water and scraping is better


----------



## dbodkin

Yeeewwww smell that smell....

Scalding may do it better.... 

I've seen Slovakians butcher a hog and start a barn fire on top of the hog.    But they also slurp up the blood to drink it.... on a domestic hog of course....


----------



## dbodkin

How about ... NAIR


----------



## big country rnr

Scald and pull hair. Also add a few pine tops to the water will help the hair come out and help you clean the hog. A 55 gallon drum works good. bring the water to a rolling boil but dont leave him in but a couple seconds.


----------



## Scott Cain

Unless you are going to try to cure the hog out why bother with scraping or trying to burn hair off?


----------



## Cottontail

big country rnr said:


> scald and pull hair. Also add a few pine tops to the water will help the hair come out and help you clean the hog. A 55 gallon drum works good. Bring the water to a rolling boil but dont leave him in but a couple seconds.



xx2


----------

